# Is your LGU requiring PNP clearance effective Feb 1, 2021 for travel authority?



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Went to the province capitol today for travel authority pass. PNP said effective Feb 1, 2021, country wide, *"ALL"* need to get National PNP Police clearance to get the travel authority.


Clearance is good for 6 months, then renew. Cost P150 each renewal.
*NO* travel pass for anyone with a PNP record
They finger printed all 8 fingers, 2 thumbs, took a photo, required 2 ID's
Register here https://pnpclearance.ph/

I asked them why? (answer) We need to keep a database and know who is traveling and where they are traveling.
I asked will this continue after the pandemic is over? (answer) We don't know sir.










Reminds me of this post -

derogatory record? no longer allowed by airlines to board flights

SOURCE: derogatory record? no longer allowed by airlines to...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm in hiding Joe and will be for a long time by the look of things. Saving a lot of money to boot and haven't gone stir crazy yet. Early days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So what if you need a travel pass to get to the place that issues the PNP clearance? lol

What a money grab.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this just for airline travel? They are not requiring it for the bus (my wife just crossed the island today).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Is this just for airline travel? They are not requiring it for the bus (my wife just crossed the island today).


Did she travel across provincial boundaries?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Is this just for airline travel? They are not requiring it for the bus (my wife just crossed the island today).


For "Travel Authority"


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Did she travel across provincial boundaries?


Yes she did, and she has not heard of this at all... I read the EO and it seems to be just for international travel.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Travel Authority is not required for some province to province travel. Example, many are traveling, posting travel videos from Pampanga to Manila, Pampaga to Zambales & return with no travel authority pass.

The original question is "is your LGU now requiring a PNP clearance to receive your travel authority? One will know this if they apply for travel authority.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Yes she did, and she has not heard of this at all... I read the EO and it seems to be just for international travel.


The PNP where i recently got my travel authority has it posted that PNP Clearance is required for "all" travel authority whether province to province or to an airport.

Was she required to obtain travel authority and pass through any check points ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Went to the province capitol today for travel authority pass. PNP said effective Feb 1, 2021, country wide, *"ALL"* need to get National PNP Police clearance to get the travel authority.
> 
> 
> Clearance is good for 6 months, then renew. Cost P150 each renewal.
> ...


Quick answer is no and never heard of this....We got our travel pass today (Laguna/Luzon) ... example I'm going to travel tomorrow from Pila Laguna to Sta Rosa Laguna going to knock out the annual check in and today we got our travel pass and they didn't say anything about a PNP clearance.

Maybe something else is going on in your area HeyJoe.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> The PNP where i recently got my travel authority has it posted that PNP Clearance is required for "all" travel authority whether province to province or to an airport.
> 
> Was she required to obtain travel authority and pass through any check points ?


Nope, she did not have a pass. No check points around here, and no one we asked has heard of this. We will have to see if gets implemented or not...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Did she travel across provincial boundaries?


I have travelled over at least 12 provincial boundaries in the last 4 days doing deliveries and there are zero checkpoints.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Quick answer is no and never heard of this....We got our travel pass today (Laguna/Luzon) ... example I'm going to travel tomorrow from Pila Laguna to Sta Rosa Laguna going to knock out the annual check in and today we got our travel pass and they didn't say anything about a PNP clearance.
> 
> Maybe something else is going on in your area HeyJoe.


The Santa Rosa office is not busy, as there aren't many tourists doing extensions. Took no more than 5mins.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Travel Authority is not required for some province to province travel. Example, many are traveling, posting travel videos from Pampanga to Manila, Pampaga to Zambales & return with no travel authority pass.
> 
> The original question is "is your LGU now requiring a PNP clearance to receive your travel authority? One will know this if they apply for travel authority.


Nobody in Luzon bothers with travel authority anymore, as there is nobody checking.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> The Santa Rosa office is not busy, as there aren't many tourists doing extensions. Took no more than 5mins.





magsasaja said:


> The Santa Rosa office is not busy, as there aren't many tourists doing extensions. Took no more than 5mins.


Thank you Magsasaja... we'll be taking the public jeepney or if the AC bus stops I'd rather take that. Sta Rosa has always been a pretty good spot to go and it's never been busy, nice building.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you Magsasaja... we'll be taking the public jeepney or if the AC bus stops I'd rather take that. Sta Rosa has always been a pretty good spot to go and it's never been busy, nice building.


Normally you enter through the door on the far left, but this year its through the main entrance. They will make you fill in a contact tracing form downstairs, pretty basic questions then you can head upstairs,


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> I have travelled over at least 12 provincial boundaries in the last 4 days doing deliveries and there are zero checkpoints.





magsasaja said:


> Nobody in Luzon bothers with travel authority anymore, as there is nobody checking.


Glad to read more provinces are removing check points. La Union & Benguet check points are strict.

I traveled La Union to Baguio 3 weeks ago. Needed Baguio Visita approval. Brgy health certificate, city health certificate, PNP travel authority. I encountered 1 PNP checkpoint checking documents for those re entering La Union and 3 PNP check points after entering Benguet on the way to Baguio city each wanting to see all documents. Then once i arrived I had to proceed directly to Camp John Hay for a swab test and get my Q pass activated. On my return, the same 4 checkpoints, and i had to show the documents to get back into La Union. Baguio is now banning tourists. Baguio bans tourists, pending city gov't appeal

Here is a list of requirements for Benguet residents to get past the check points. Facebook

Photo of the PNP check point at the TPLEX Rosario to enter La Union. You must show all travel documents to the PNP, then get out of your vehicle and enter the tent to show all documents and enter data for contact tracing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ben was out the other day and 2 off the check points we normally drive through within our province,,,,,, most times unmanned were suddenly occupied, long queues and no asking for for ID or passes but sir can you get out of the car so we can search it.......... Ben said it was the same for all as he watched and experienced, a drug movement tip off?
Looks like you get out a lot Joe, I'm happy to sit and vegetate and smell the roses.

Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We frequently travel to S&R in Nuvali but first go to 2 Japan surplus stores in Cavite , we pass a total of 5 checkpoints on the way from Los banos and have only been stopped once and that was back in March of last year ! Most checkpoints we pass only seem to be concerned with motorcycles im told the more motorcycles they stop the more merienda money they get ! What do they mean ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A travel pass is required to travel from Bataan to Zambales, if it's checked or not is another matter. I suspect it will only be checked if you don't have, lol.


----------



## Jack.M (Feb 7, 2021)

magsasaja said:


> I have travelled over at least 12 provincial boundaries in the last 4 days doing deliveries and there are zero checkpoints.


How about from pangasinan to pampanga , I'm planning to travel by the end of the month ...are you sure that there are no more check points in between ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> A travel pass is required to travel from Bataan to Zambales, if it's checked or not is another matter. I suspect it will only be checked if you don't have, lol.





Gary D said:


> A travel pass is required to travel from Bataan to Zambales, if it's checked or not is another matter. I suspect it will only be checked if you don't have, lol.


Garry thats always me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jack.M said:


> How about from pangasinan to pampanga , I'm planning to travel by the end of the month ...are you sure that there are no more check points in between ?


Jack welcome to the forum... the Health Certificate is free and can be obtained from your local municipality clinic it doesn't' take long the Travel Pass takes minutes and you get that from your Municipality.


----------



## Jack.M (Feb 7, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Jack welcome to the forum... the Health Certificate is free and can be obtained from your local municipality clinic it doesn't' take long the Travel Pass takes minutes and you get that from your Municipality.


thanks for the information


----------

